# Heater Failed ?



## jameson_uk (21 May 2018)

I noticed the temperature in my tank has been dropping since a few hours after I did a water change yesterday.

Now I did swap some plugs around yesterday evening and thought I might of just not pushed the plug in properly but I noticed what looks like condensation inside the heater which I guess is not good and I am reluctant to turn it back on.

I have stuck the 50W heater from the quarantine tank in there for now but in a 180l tank I guess this is going to be on full time and probably won't be able to do a massive amount.

The tank is normally about 24.5C and luckily it is quite warm so the tank has only dropped to about 22.5C,

I was looking at the heaters on amazon but they are all filled with a load of 1 star reviews all about killing their fish.

I take it I should bin the old heater and get a 200W one but any recommendations (really need one sooner rather than later though...)


----------



## sparkyweasel (21 May 2018)

I wouldn't think it will drop much cooler overnight, but if it's looking bad by bedtime you could float some pop bottles full of hot water in the tank. (take some water out first to make room)
Then get a new heater locally tomorrow, it won't cost a lot more than from Amazon.
You could get two 100Ws instead of one 200W. That will help next time one fails.


----------



## Keith GH (22 May 2018)

jameson

Don't buy just 1 buy 2 if you had the replacement heater now you would not be running around looking for a heater.

I always ran two heaters in my tanks and it proved to be the best thing to do more than once over the years.

Keith


----------



## sciencefiction (22 May 2018)

Heaters are pretty bad quality regardless of brand and they fail over time, or at least I've found so. But I do have a stubborn really old chinese heater that still works. I bought it second hand from a closing down fish shop owned by a Chinese guy so it must be really old as I've used it for 8 years myself after that and it is still in use.

My Eheim Jaeger heaters seem to work well so far. I slowly switched several tanks to them over the years but there's a lot of fancy types one can choose from..


----------



## Zeus. (22 May 2018)

I had one that worked fine but you got a tingly feeling when you put you hand on the tank. Got the multimeter out and it was live. Bined it ofc.


----------



## Angus (22 May 2018)

I'm using hydor in-line knockoffs with LED temperature panels on the heater, they work well but need calibrating with a good thermometer, they also come with 3 sets of fittings for different diameter tubing.


----------



## jameson_uk (22 May 2018)

Keith GH said:


> jameson
> 
> Don't buy just 1 buy 2 if you had the replacement heater now you would not be running around looking for a heater.
> 
> ...


I did think I had a bought a 200w one for the quarantine tank just for this purpose but turns out it was 50w.

I get the point about reducing single points of failure but I have often wondered whether two heaters is actually any better.  Ignoring electrocuting the livestock I guess heaters are only going to fail by either not hearing at all or getting stuck on and boiling the livestock.

Now the internet is obviously full of tales of woe but I do wonder what the risk of a heater getting stuck on is.  Adding a second heater can only increase that risk.  If one of the heaters fails then might this go unnoticed and you actually end up running a single heater without realising?

Either way tank is stable at 23C (and I guess will get a little warmer over the course of the day so is just about ok).  Typically I am off on holiday next week so going to end up with an untested heater in there...  Just trying to avoid a trip to p@h :O


----------



## Angus (22 May 2018)

I've had a few heaters stick on over the years, a couple of visitherms, and an eheim jager, but i always caught it in time luckily, never had a in-line heater stick on, just had a hydor leak once due to old O-rings.


----------



## Edvet (22 May 2018)

I believe we can keep our fish at lower temps then we mostly do, 20-22 celcius should do. Water can hold more gas ( CO2/O2) too, which can be beneficial.


----------



## Keith GH (22 May 2018)

jameson



jameson_uk said:


> If one of the heaters fails then might this go unnoticed and you actually end up running a single heater without realising?


If you are observant every time you look/feed the tank a good heater will have a light that will tell you if its working.  Then there is the best test of all its called the "Finger test" or check the thermometer.

I had tanks for about 50 years and never had two heaters break down at the same time.

Keith


----------



## jameson_uk (22 May 2018)

Keith GH said:


> jameson
> 
> 
> If you are observant every time you look/feed the tank a good heater will have a light that will tell you if its working.  Then there is the best test of all its called the "Finger test" or check the thermometer.
> ...



I have never noticed a light on the Juwel heater but the manual does mention that it glows when heating.  Never thought to stick my hand on it but would you be able to tell as should it not just be about the same temperature as the water and just come on intermittently to keep the temperature stable?

I am assuming it is not worth checking the heater?  I am assuming condensation inside the glass is bad and I should just bin it?

Think I have sorted a 10 minute window where I can get to LFS tonight before it shuts else it will have to be P@H


----------



## BubblingUnder (22 May 2018)

Always buy a second heater you can generally tell by fish behaviour & confirm with temp. gauge any temp issues. I found this many years ago when I had a heater go faulty but couldn't get a new one quick enough I lost discus & a few of the more sensitive dither fish. Lesson learnt


----------



## Keith GH (22 May 2018)

Jameson



jameson_uk said:


> Never thought to stick my hand on it but would you be able to tell as should it not just be about the same temperature as the water and just come on intermittently to keep the temperature stable?



I did say finger test do it at every feeding OK it might vary 1 degree and with practice you will notice any change instantly.
I had two thermometers one stick on (On the outside) plus a floating each will vary but again you will notice this with experience.
By doing that you now have four methods for checking the temp. Looking at the heaters, floating and fixed thermometer plus the every reliably the finger. 

One other bit of advice only buy quality it's always the cheapest in the long term.

Keith


----------



## dw1305 (22 May 2018)

Hi all, 
I press the back of my hand onto the tank glass every morning, it tells you whether you have a stuck-on or failed heater, and it is more sensitive than you might imagine to smaller changes in water temperature. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Keith GH (22 May 2018)

Darrel

Now that makes five I must admit I have done that as well.  

Keith


----------



## Millns84 (22 May 2018)

I've been using a Chinese heater for around a year now. It stood out on ebay as it displays the temperature and you can also adjust the temperature externally.

Interestingly, when I was reading the instructions I found that the thermostat in it is actually Samsung. No complaints so far!


----------



## tam (22 May 2018)

Fluval do one with a light that shows blue (cold), red (hot), green (just right), which is good for a glance but not a guarantee they won't fail - replaced mine awhile back but it failed in the off position. I've had a heater fail in the on before - luckily before I put fish in as it got very toasty. They'll cope better with a couple of cool days than hot. Two smaller heaters are a safer option as even if one fails in on - it can't raise the temperature as high.


----------



## Keith GH (23 May 2018)

Correct tam



tam said:


> Two smaller heaters are a safer option as even if one fails in on - it can't raise the temperature as high.



If its a quality heater it should turn off when the tank reaches that temp.   
When using a smaller heater there is one concern, if its a larger tank 4ft++ the temp at each end will be different.
Everything points to having a spare heater and replace the broken one very quickly.  Then get a spare immediately.
If you are letting it to be looked after while you are away make sure they know about the spare heater.

Keith


----------



## sciencefiction (23 May 2018)

jameson_uk said:


> I am assuming it is not worth checking the heater? I am assuming condensation inside the glass is bad and I should just bin it?



I had one heater with condensation. It actually still worked but couldn't heat up the water above 24C or so. I changed it at my own convenience. I am guessing condensation is not a good thing but mine was left working for a while until I got round to buying another one.

When I feed my fish every day, I sink the pellets with my hand. So I pretty much test the water with my hand daily. If it feels too cold or too hot I check.  I've never failed to notice a failed heater because of that.  I don't even use thermometers anymore. I do have a TDS meter that shows temperature as well, so I have a way of setting up the heater.. Strangely, the way all mine failed is to just stopped heating the water altogether.


----------



## jameson_uk (23 May 2018)

Made it to LFS at 17:58 and picked up a new heater.

I terms of a second one, what do I need?  For a 180l tank I have been running a 200W heater.  If I had two would I need 2x100W or should I go for 150W?


----------



## Millns84 (23 May 2018)

jameson_uk said:


> Made it to LFS at 17:58 and picked up a new heater.
> 
> I terms of a second one, what do I need?  For a 180l tank I have been running a 200W heater.  If I had two would I need 2x100W or should I go for 150W?



A single 200w or two 100w.


----------



## Edvet (23 May 2018)

With 2 100's you'll be safe if one "hangs" and keeps heating


----------



## tam (23 May 2018)

Keith GH said:


> When using a smaller heater there is one concern, if its a larger tank 4ft++ the temp at each end will be different.



Would it be that much difference with the water circulation - I haven't tried it? I'm not sure it would bother the fish to have a slight variation. I've always thought it's a bit weird how stable we keep the temperature. You can ramp lights up and down and change intensity, but heaters aim is a fixed temperature for the whole tank 24/7 - not cooler in deeper water, in shade or overnight.


----------



## Edvet (23 May 2018)

In some studies in the amazon daily water temperatures can vary 3-4 degrees.


----------



## Keith GH (24 May 2018)

Edvet
In Australia the water temperature can vary greatly over the seasons one lake is an excellent trout fishing location it freezes in the winter and in the hot summer months the water is rather warm.  

Keith


----------



## Edvet (24 May 2018)

Yeah i was talking daily variation


----------



## Jack Reilly (22 Jul 2018)

My hydor in-line heater failed. Luckily I buy crap I don’t need all the time and had several eheim jaegers sitting in their box in the cupboard.


----------

